# Hearing Protection While Hunting



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys, guys. I've read a lot of reviews, and now I'm going to go and actually look at several options. By the time I start hitting the range to tune up for next season, I'll be using something..... I'll let you know what I choose.


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

I too have done a ton of research on this and I have a pretty strong noise and accoustics background. 

I was going to look into getting some of these made. They are custom molded and have a valve that closes under impact noises. They are designed for hunters and claim to not block out normal hearing... 

MSRP: ??? 

I called around but everyone said "Come on in for a quote" (Gulp...)

http://www.westone.com/hearing-protection-products/custom-fit-hearing-protection-products


The thing with hearing loss is once you notice its a problem, its way too late... and unfortunately theres no real good way to get it back.









I was going to see if these would be covered under my insurance plan at work. I'm going to have to read the fine print about the hearing aid section! 

In the mean time I try to at least get on the end of the blind and wear one foam plug towards the other shooters. That way I can still call and hear the birds but I get a little bit of suppression from excess muzzle blast.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Bill Collector Bob said:


> The thing with hearing loss is once you notice its a problem, its way too late... and unfortunately theres no real good way to get it back.


Too late for what you have lost, but not to late to save what you have remaining would be my guess.


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Too late for what you have lost, but not to late to save what you have remaining would be my guess.


 
Exactly!


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

I have hunted water fowl for the best part of 60 years with out hearing protection and all I can say is Huh. I can say to you younger guys, get some hearing protection. I had already lost most of my hearing in some range or tone. I now use a very good ear plug which blocks out sharp noise like a gun shot without blocking guys talking. I don't need a hearing aid yet but I can see that day is coming.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

My dad was very hard of hearing, to many days afield without ear protection for boat racing and hunting. Well, last year he had ear surgery, they basically put a piston in his ear. It went from like 30% hearing to 89% hearing. I am not sure what the proceedure was, but can ask if anyone is interested. He is having his other ear done later this summer. it was a simple proceedure, only a day or two in the hospitial. Only drawback he complained about in recovery was a tin like taste when he ate something. And some foods still taste tinny on some days. The DR's say that will go away in a year or so, once the gizmo inside is all accepted or situated, etc. It did wonders for him, he can hear a duck quack now in the distance and not rely on sight only. Makes it a lot easier to watch TV for everyone as well.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Bellyup, that's the kind of situation I'm hoping to avoid. If you don't mind me askin', what do you think that procedure cost your dad? I'm betting that it's cost will make even the most expensive hearing protectors seem cheap by comparison!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't know the cost, his insurance picked it up. He pays for his own health care, as he is a small business owner. So something had to be used on the dam $900/month insurance payment. 

I bet the cost was well into the hundred thousand dollar range if you paid for it out of pocket. So you are right, if you are trying to compare the cost of a $200 pair of ear muffs to a medical proceedure, my guess is medical proceedure will win every time on higher cost.


----------



## smokem (Feb 6, 2003)

I think i'm going to give these a try LinK We are headed to NDak this fall and i think these will be a must have. Anyone tried these? Good reviews on Cableas site  Can't beat the price.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

You guys must shoot a lot of ducks. I don't shoot enough times to justify wearing hearing protection. :lol:


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

Bill Collector Bob said:


> I too have done a ton of research on this and I have a pretty strong noise and accoustics background.
> 
> I was going to look into getting some of these made. They are custom molded and have a valve that closes under impact noises. They are designed for hunters and claim to not block out normal hearing...
> 
> ...


Bob....I have a pair of these fitted at Bieri Hearing in Saginaw - In Hunter's orange of course (so I could find them if they ever fell out).....I won't pull a trigger without them any more. 

For the life of me, I cannot remember how much they cost - it was maybe $150? But that was completely molded/fitted to my rather unusual ear canals....They gave me the price when I called them....there is actually a westone lab over near K-zoo...and had them back and fitted in less than a week. 

I can go back and find the visa statement or just call them if anyone wants - or you can call them yourselves: 

Bieri Hearing Saginaw - 2650 McCarty Road
Saginaw, Michigan, 48603, US map
phone: 989-793-2701
Fax: 989-793-3915

DISCLAIMER: I do not work for Bieri, or westone, but I LOVE THEIR STUFF!!!! 

WK


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

just a little data to help make some educated decisions. A typical 12 guage blast is about 156db. 3 inch loads probably a little more. safe noise level is 85 db and below.

those westone plugs attenuate the noise level about 25db. so you are still getting 130 db blast. 

I know $$ is a big issue with how much we will spend on hearing protection. I am having a hard time convincing myself to spend the long dollar on the walker or others. Then i started to think about how much it will cost me for hearing aids when i'm 60.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

GDLUCK said:


> just a little data to help make some educated decisions. A typical 12 guage blast is about 156db. 3 inch loads probably a little more. safe noise level is 85 db and below.
> 
> those westone plugs attenuate the noise level about 25db. so you are still getting 130 db blast.
> 
> I know $$ is a big issue with how much we will spend on hearing protection. I am having a hard time convincing myself to spend the long dollar on the walker or others. Then i started to think about how much it will cost me for hearing aids when i'm 60.


DGLUCK: Your response worried me as I wear my Style 39's all the time and have had good luck with them - I was worried that they weren't working as well as I had thought....so I emailed Westone....first is my message to them and second is their response - This is in no way an attempt to rebut what you said....just strictly to augment it....I think it's some pretty good information. 




> I am hoping you can help me..
> 
> I am unable to ascertain how many decibles the Style 39 custom fit hearing protection decrease a gunshot. I have a pair and have just posted my postitive experiences on a hunting forum  encouraging anyone and everyone to get a set.
> 
> ...


HERE IS THEIR REPLY: 



> Subject: Fwd: Hunters Style 39 Question
> 
> Hello Mr. Fitzpatrick,
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

windknot said:


> Bob....I have a pair of these fitted at Bieri Hearing in Saginaw - In Hunter's orange of course (so I could find them if they ever fell out).....I won't pull a trigger without them any more.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot remember how much they cost - it was maybe $150? But that was completely molded/fitted to my rather unusual ear canals....They gave me the price when I called them....there is actually a westone lab over near K-zoo...and had them back and fitted in less than a week.
> 
> ...


Do they float? :lol: If they do, I'll buy a pair tomorrow.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> Do they float? :lol: If they do, I'll buy a pair tomorrow.


I just checked - Yep they do!!!

When you order them you can get them fitted with a cord molded into them so you can wrap it around your neck.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

windknot said:


> I just checked - Yep they do!!!
> 
> When you order them you can get them fitted with a cord molded into them so you can wrap it around your neck.


Sold.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

For what it's worth.....these things literally fit like a glove - you dont just push them in.....you have to kind of maneuver them in - with my particular ear I start with the plug offset almost 180 degrees and then put it in and almost twist it in (that's just the way my ear canal goes).

once they're in, they dont move - they're secure, and snug, but they're not "stuck" or "wedged" in. As a matter of fact, they're so snug, I cant get them out with a gloved hand - I have to remove my glove to get them out.


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

windknot said:


> DGLUCK: Your response worried me as I wear my Style 39's all the time and have had good luck with them - I was worried that they weren't working as well as I had thought....so I emailed Westone....first is my message to them and second is their response - This is in no way an attempt to rebut what you said....just strictly to augment it....I think it's some pretty good information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


windknot, no problems mate. Just posting up so everyone can be as informed as possible. 

The response you received from Westone is conflicting and vague. I think he gave an honest response though. I got the 25db from the audiologist at the Kalamazoo westone office. I spoke to her just before posting. I don't know where she got the 25db from but that is what she said.

OSHA suggests that unprotected ears not be exposed to
even short duration noise (like a gun blast) over 115dB.
The American Academy of Audiology states that unprotected short-term exposure over 120dB is dangerous. 

But to answer your question directly, there is no known published data on how much hearing protection the Sonic Valve
provides in an impulse noise environment.

so the way I read that is - they have no idea how good they work or if they really help at all.:lol: 

But he's honest about it. They make a product that *helps*. After I read everyones post about how good they were I was assuming they protected my hearing to a safe level. I tried the cheapo ones from cabelas. I found them very uncomfortable and they really didn't block the sound as good as the little foam ones. without getting real techy my concern was to find out how fast that mechanical valve closed. does it close fast enough to block the peak soundwave? I don't think they know.

I do think they probably *help* reduce the effects of the blasts. Thats a good thing and its better than nothing. I personally would like to stop more of it. So I'm just gonna keep using the 50cent foam ones. they are a pain in the butt. i keep one in ans take the other out until birds start workin. shove it back in, shoot, take it back out.


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

In my opinion you don't want to spend that much money on high quality ear plugs - especially in a duck boat / blind situation where they are easy to lose. The cheap soft foam ones offer excellent protection, are comfortable, and if you lose them - so what?


----------

